# Kernel config for Latitude E4310 with all Intel chipset

## __Jackal__

Anyone out there have a slimmed down kernel config for this unit?  I've been whittling down my kernel with various amounts of success and failure, so just curious if someone has already done this!

Thanks!

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset KT Controller (rev 06)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 05)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 3b57 (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 05)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 6000 Series (rev 35)

03:00.0 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd Device e822 (rev 01)

3f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

3f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

3f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

3f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

3f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

```

----------

## GES

cach0rr0 master will teach you how to.

----------

## cach0rr0

I still havent updated that video. been meaning to  :Laughing: 

but yeah, the quickest way - snag one of pappy's seeds, paste your lspci -n in the page i have as my first signature link, select disk drivers, filesystem support, network/video/sound drivers, and drivers for anything else you need (e.g. LVM, dmcrypt). No need to enable any of those "im not sure if i need this" options, just cover off the drivers listed in the kmuto page, and you're good.

----------

## __Jackal__

Beautiful.... lightening fast now, but now I am getting some choppy mouse movement.  Mouse pad works fine though.  Maybe its a coincidence and batteries need replacing.

Thanks!!

----------

